# 1UP Security Allen replacement



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Anyone know where I can source a security allen wrench for the 1UP hitch rack? 

I lost mine (read - pretty sure I left it on the bumper)....I've been in contact with 1UP and they want my order number to send me a new one, to confirm I'm not trying to steal a rack.

Problem is I bought this in 2012 and at that time off ebay, even have a screen print of the ebay sale. They reply back saying they don't sell on ebay and therefore it must be second hand and as a result they won't give me a new allen.


Now they did tell me the thread size/pitch of the bolt so I can just buy a replacement non-security one (glad I lost the allen wrench after I took the rack off)...regardless I'd like to key the security allen if possible.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

There is nothing special about the security key. If you are handy with tools or know someone that is, you can make your own. A standard allen key should fit. You'll just need to drill a hole in the wrench. Get a cheap one from amazon, put it in a vice and drill larger and larger holes until you get to size you need.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

gundrted said:


> There is nothing special about the security key. If you are handy with tools or know someone that is, you can make your own. A standard allen key should fit. You'll just need to drill a hole in the wrench. Get a cheap one from amazon, put it in a vice and drill larger and larger holes until you get to size you need.


I thought of this...but figured it would be difficult to drill out - maybe not.

Is it a 10mm or 1/2" allen/hex key?


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Mine looks like a 3/8 allen key. I would go with SAE sizes over metric because everything else on the rack is SAE and super annoying.

I haven't tried to make more keys, yet, but cheap allen keys from Harbor Freight or Amazon should be soft metal. Take your time and use cutting oil. A table top drill press would also make short work of the process.


----------



## formula4speed (Mar 25, 2013)

Just put my allen key in my calipers, looks like a 3/8" allen key and a 7/32" drill bit should do the job. If you have a bench vise and or drill press I don't think it would take long to make your own.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

formula4speed said:


> Just put my allen key in my calipers, looks like a 3/8" allen key and a 7/32" drill bit should do the job. If you have a bench vise and or drill press I don't think it would take long to make your own.


Thanks for the specs.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

UPDATE: they did eventually allow me to buy a replacement...but it's pretty pricey after shipping. I'm going to try the drilling out a standard one first.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Have you tried a place like Fastenal or Grainger? Even amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/Bondhus-48332-Tamper-Resistant-L-Wrenches/dp/B002K3ELVO


----------



## jungblud (Jun 28, 2020)

Tired of 1up's lack of customer support (zero follow up x 3); so I'm just swapping out their impossible bolts for standard allens for my 2-bike extension.

Yes they are SAE: 
1/2" diameter x 13 tpi x 1-5/8 deep

If you just lock your bikes correctly, the impossible to remove (steel+aluminum=corrosion) security bolts are really just overkill. They advertise this removable extension option but the hardware which seizes after a rainy season, along with the wrench made of Velveeta, just isn't smart. :madman:

Earth to 1up: nobody wants to steal your rack extension over the bikes that are on said rack. Please make this easier and consider talking to your customers and supporting this oversight in the design of what is otherwise the best rack out there.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

jungblud said:


> Tired of 1up's lack of customer support (zero follow up x 3); so I'm just swapping out their impossible bolts for standard allens for my 2-bike extension.
> 
> Yes they are SAE:
> 1/2" diameter x 13 tpi x 1-5/8 deep
> ...


No doubt that their CS sucks. They act as if you're bothering then when you call. They might actually be more condescending that Yeti employees.


----------



## SnowBound (Apr 1, 2007)

Titan tools makes a security hex set: 
https://www.amazon.com/Titan-Tools-16135-Tamper-Resistant/dp/B005MVBCIG

With a ratchet, it makes the job much faster.


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

jungblud said:


> Tired of 1up's lack of customer support (zero follow up x 3); so I'm just swapping out their impossible bolts for standard allens for my 2-bike extension.
> 
> Yes they are SAE:
> 1/2" diameter x 13 tpi x 1-5/8 deep
> ...


Do you mind explaining this a tiny bit more. I ordered a 1up a couple of weeks ago so it still hasn't shipped. I ordered a single with 2 add-ons, 2 add-on locks, and 3 wheel locks.

I think you're saying the add-on locks are overkill and unnecessary but maybe you're talking about a different part/accessory. Just curious because I've read the wheel locks are kind of pains, so have gone back and forth about calling and cancelling the wheel locks. Curious if I should cancel the add-on locks too if that's what you were saying above.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

qdawgg said:


> Do you mind explaining this a tiny bit more. I ordered a 1up a couple of weeks ago so it still hasn't shipped. I ordered a single with 2 add-ons, 2 add-on locks, and 3 wheel locks.
> 
> I think you're saying the add-on locks are overkill and unnecessary but maybe you're talking about a different part/accessory. Just curious because I've read the wheel locks are kind of pains, so have gone back and forth about calling and cancelling the wheel locks. Curious if I should cancel the add-on locks too if that's what you were saying above.


There lock are way over price. There are nothing more than extra long hitch coupler locks. I got a hitch coupler lock for the hitch bolt and it fits prefect. When I lock my bikes I just a cable or chain with a u-lock. It is fast and simple. Also ... when you leave your car parked with the bikes locked, ALWAYS take a pic with your phone of your car in the parking spot. That way you have proof you locked our bikes in the event they are stolen.

Here is the lock I got. They are high quality. I have a their hitch pin lock on my truck and its been there for 7 years. Just a little surface staining and it still opens like new.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W0RPYW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## qdawgg (Jun 21, 2007)

gundrted said:


> There lock are way over price. There are nothing more than extra long hitch coupler locks. I got a hitch coupler lock for the hitch bolt and it fits prefect. When I lock my bikes I just a cable or chain with a u-lock. It is fast and simple. Also ... when you leave your car parked with the bikes locked, ALWAYS take a pic with your phone of your car in the parking spot. That way you have proof you locked our bikes in the event they are stolen.
> 
> Here is the lock I got. They are high quality. I have a their hitch pin lock on my truck and its been there for 7 years. Just a little surface staining and it still opens like new.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000W0RPYW/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks for info. Of course guess what shows up today with no previous email on shipping. Not that I'm complaining I got the rack in but now I can't cable the extra stuff. Oh well, could always send it back potentially.

That's a great idea about taking the picture, I never thought of that. I also have one of the expensive chain locks, can't remember the name I just know it has the bright orange lock cylinder/compartment.


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

qdawgg said:


> Thanks for info. Of course guess what shows up today with no previous email on shipping. Not that I'm complaining I got the rack in but now I can't cable the extra stuff. Oh well, could always send it back potentially.
> 
> That's a great idea about taking the picture, I never thought of that. I also have one of the expensive chain locks, can't remember the name I just know it has the bright orange lock cylinder/compartment.


One last comment on the wheel locks and I'll get off the soap box ...... The wheel locks lock only the wheels. It will stop some from walking off with you bike, however a thief with a little bike knowledge can pull the front/rear axels in a few seconds with a QR through axle / allen wrench, snip the chain and be gone with your bike. At least with a cable lock through the frame some is less likely to steal only your wheels. That is unless they just taco-ed both their wheels during a huge park day.

Its all about just have a good deterrent. Here in CO someone was popping locking hitch pins on racks with a 6 foot steal pipe. It took all summer to catch the person. There were busted selling the stolen racks and not during the theft. The person didn't take any rack with a cable lock through the safety chain loop.

Personally I use the hitch couple lock to cover the tightening bolt. Then a heavy 24in cable connected with a smallish u-lock to the safety chain loop on my hitch. If we leave out bikes on the rack (and we really try not to), I use a cable lock through the fames. Take a pic and call it good. If someone really wants my stuff and is willing to go through all that to get it, that is why I have insurance.


----------



## Robinder (Apr 16, 2021)

Can anyone tell me what size bolt that security bolt is?


----------



## rokkman (7 d ago)

Current Order | McMaster-Carr 

Tamper-Resistant Hex Bit
1/4" Hex Shank for Power Tools, 3/8" Hex Size, 2" Long
7240A52


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

rokkman said:


> Current Order | McMaster-Carr
> 
> Tamper-Resistant Hex Bit
> 1/4" Hex Shank for Power Tools, 3/8" Hex Size, 2" Long
> 7240A52


Just an FYI--the 1/4" shank won't last long for fasteners that size, especially if they get stuck. I've had several 8mm+ bits shatter in that size, because the shank just can't take the torque required.

You'll either want a 3/8" socket drive, or a 5/16" hex drive for long-term use.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

wschruba said:


> Just an FYI--the 1/4" shank won't last long for fasteners that size, especially if they get stuck. I've had several 8mm+ bits shatter in that size, because the shank just can't take the torque required.
> 
> You'll either want a 3/8" socket drive, or a 5/16" hex drive for long-term use.


Point taken, but one shouldn't be putting that much torque on the security bolt anyway


----------

